# OUCH.... pump rub fun



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

I heard a bang on the highway last night, limped home, saw this welcoming scene this morning.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*ouch !*

man ouch is the right word ,in the pocket .:crying:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

HOUSTON,,,,,you have a problem


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

That didn't take long from the date of your last thread asking about T-case noises and bearing replacement Vibrations. And I can't say thats the first time I've seen carnage like that due to a low fluid level on these T-cases due to the pump rub issues they all seem to have.

At least you now know for sure what needs replaced. :realmad:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

How many Km are on your truck, when it blew.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

JD Dave;567129 said:


> How many Km are on your truck, when it blew.


300K judging from his last thread JD. Surprised it went that long before the pump rub became a problem as far as running it low on fluid. Many trucks don't make it to 100K before it does.

A pump rub kit should be on ANYONES upgrade list that runs one of these T-cases (01-up 2500/3500 GM) in order to prevent this kind of damage. Can't stress it enough.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

B&B;567132 said:


> 300K judging from his last thread JD. Surprised it went that long before the pump rub became a problem as far as running it low on fluid. Many trucks don't make it to 100K before it does.
> 
> A pump rub kit should be on ANYONES upgrade list that runs one of these T-cases (01-up 2500/3500 GM) in order to prevent this kind of damage. Can't stress it enough.


I should probably get my 02 done. thanks.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

JD Dave;567138 said:


> I should probably get my 02 done. thanks.


Get on that JD. It had 316,129 when I clunked in to the mechanic's this morning.

I bought the truck about 10,000km ago and never really noticed the pump rub until a few weeks after owning it. I've been topping it up since but went to Muskoka for the weekend and out to Ajax to meet a client and it popped on the way home from ajax. I guess 6-700km without a top up at 100km/h+ speeds ran it dry and destroyed it.

Its off the truck but the mechanic is having trouble finding a rear case half for it. My other choice is a used one for $1950 + install.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

JD Dave;567138 said:


> I should probably get my 02 done. thanks.


If you care for it most definitly. Merchant has the kits here: Pump rub prevent kit

$250 now or much much more later.Your choice. You do have to pull the T-case out to install the kit but it's not a tough job.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

B&B;567143 said:


> If you care for it most definitly. Merchant has the kits here: Pump rub prevent kit
> 
> $250 now or much much more later.Your choice. You do have to pull the T-case out to install the kit but it's not a tough job.


I actually want to take my other truck to Merchants for a Suncoast tranny rebuild. I have talked to Eric before seems like a good guy. 6+ hour trip is the only problem, I can;t find a good tranny shop around here, that I trust.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

You could pull the trans out and ship it to them. Probably be cheaper than fuel. 

And Eric knows his stuff.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

B&B;567160 said:


> You could pull the trans out and ship it to them. Probably be cheaper than fuel.
> 
> And Eric knows his stuff.


I can pull it out myself, maybe this winter. My torque conveter doesn't seem to want to hook up anymore, so I thought I might as well build her up right while she's out.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

JD Dave;567166 said:


> I can pull it out myself, maybe this winter. My torque conveter doesn't seem to want to hook up anymore, so I thought I might as well build her up right while she's out.


How much power adder goodies you have on it?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

B&B;567168 said:


> How much power adder goodies you have on it?


I took the DPF off and straight piped her. I gutted the air box and have a PPE Hot+2 running on level 5. I would like to do more to it but the tranny can't handle it, so there's no sense doing anymore. I try to stay off the D-Max sites because it puts way too many ideas into my head. I would really like to get into the 13's nothing crazy like some of the guys. Just something fast enough to get to church on time.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

JD Dave;567172 said:


> and have a PPE Hot+2 running on level 5.


That'll do it. 



JD Dave;567172 said:


> Just something fast enough to get to church on time.


Thought thats what the Vette is for? wesport

Get expensive fast doesn't it? The faster it goes the faster it costs...and it's exponential of course.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

B&B;567178 said:


> Thought thats what the Vette is for? wesport


I don't like cars, I would sell it but the wife won't let me. Still sitting in the garage under a tarp, havn't had it out this year.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

JD Dave;567188 said:


> I don't like cars, I would sell it but the wife won't let me. Still sitting in the garage under a tarp, havn't had it out this year.


You could buy a ton of truck goodies with the cash from the vette...

Your mission JD if you choose to accept it is to convince the wife you don't need the Vette...and then convince her you need more truck parts.

If we don't hear from you for a while..we'll assume you accepted the challenge...and failed.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

JD, sell the car and put some piece of junk under the tarp. I bet she never looks. LOL


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;567706 said:


> JD, sell the car and put some piece of junk under the tarp. I bet she never looks. LOL


Thanks for the idea. LOL


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

try 4x heaven in gloversville ny, that is his specialty here is the link you could mail it to him 
http://www.4xheaven.com/


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

do 2005 gas trucks have that T case?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Gmgbo;572754 said:


> do 2005 gas trucks have that T case?


If its a 2500/3500, yes.


----------

